# Koi beim Ab laichen



## Polly (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage an die Koi-Spzis!
Gestern waren meine Koi in Laichlaune, das ist das dritte Jahr.
Das Weibchen vorne (Orange)
Der Große und der vordere, sind ein eingespieltes Team.
Die beiden anderen waren letztes Jahr noch zu klein.

Also, ich habe noch drei weitere Weibchen im Teich, die aussehen als wenn sie bald platzen, aber die Männchen lassen sie völlig links liegen.

Ist das normal? Suchen sich die Männer nur ein Weibchen aus?
Oder eins nach dem anderen in gewissen Abständen?
Das würde mich echt mal interessieren

Es gibt noch 9 weitere Koi, aber die sind noch zu klein und zu jung.



    Die Jagt

    Die Animation

    Das gedrängel beim Ab laichen

    Das Wasser Kocht

 

    Die Eier


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi beim Ab laichen*

Ist immer ein tolles Schauspiel   Die anderen kommen auch schon noch dran, nur Geduld.

Beobachte die Kois jetzt aber genauer, oft verletzen sie sich dabei


----------



## Polly (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi beim Ab laichen*

Danke Uwe,

da bin ich ja beruhigt. Habe mir das gestern den ganzen Tag angesehen, verletzt hat sich zum Glück keiner. Sind alle Putzmunter, aber heute ist erst mal die Luft raus. Schwimmen ganz gemütlich vor sich hin, ist ja auch immer eine anstrengende Sache.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Kampfkoi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi beim Ab laichen*

meine Koi machen noch keinen Anschein als würden sie ablaichen


----------



## Kampfkoi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi beim Ab laichen*

heute haben sich meine Koi verfolgt aber komischerweise die Weibchen die Weibchen und die Männchen die Männchen und auch gemischt.

Hab schon 2 mal Nachwuchs bekommen die letzten 3 Jahre aber so ein durcheinander hab ich no nie gesehen.

Ich denke dass sie morgen früh ablaichen werden. War bisher immer so dass sie eine Tag zuvor schon angefangen haben sich zu verfolgen und am nächsten Tag laichte dann mind. ein Koi.

Ich hab 6 laichbereite Weibchen und min. 4 reife Männchen, bin gespannt was passiert.


----------

